# Wanted: 1980-83 Schwinn top post scripted, feather decal set.



## Jeff54 (Aug 5, 2015)

*(Solved) Wanted: 1980-83 Schwinn top post scripted, feather decal set.*

Yeah they're all over e-bay, Bicyclebones (Dan) has two different kinds, One set is an whole inch longer than original and the other is copied from the 50's decal. Schwinnstore (Craig)  ls selling the wrong kind as "Original" or NOS too. They're NOT 1980's decals.

Schwinn changed them slightly, The Deluxe Cruiser has the most visible and Cruiser 5 plus their regular, are like the deluxe but not as fat lettering as it. 

Yeah so, I've already wasted my mola on the two types,, too long, and too old styles. dammit, cause I want a 1980's decal set, not fakes or replicas that are not the same as Schwinn changed it too.

Oddly enough, while I can't measure the sets which two of the e-bay vinyl plastic stick-on guys have,, they've copied them closer than anybody else. ..

So, it's 4 months now and I'm stuck with 2 different  wrong sets and doesn't anybody know the difference and a source? I'm good with replica's too, but not wrong style ones. 

Anybody who ever tries to replace em on a deluxe is gonna be in for one serious shock. 


I've found a photo of what they should look like. They're offered on a known web site but the guy doesn't respond to e-mails. IDK maybe he/she's gone out of business or only gots the same the others have. . The easy tell-tail is the dot above the I, top lines are even with that dot and thicker than old style too. The font used in the 80's Cruiser is thicker than anything Schwinn made previously. 






Here's the type that are so wrong, it's hard to believe they are supposed to be "Schwinn Approved" 






And yet the impossible, Just look how thick everything is which I've only found, exclusively on the Deluxe model. I doubt anybody will ever produce sets of these for resale as, there's just not many Deluxe Cruisers around, so, whoever tries too replace em is in trouble. (grin) 

It would seem that  the deluxe models got the premium choice decals and the rest got the same changes but not such high quality because, both are the same, virtually, but the print is weaker on the 5 and regular Cruisers. Just look how fat that H is on this Deluxe decal below ,, if you can't see anything else  it's a dead giveaway. 





As I'm restoring a regular, I am looking for the white verity shown in the 1st photo. The white ones in it 'appear' to be correct, IDK for sure though. Because they appear as if the I and top script lines are equal to the top of the I and a fater H too .. while the red and black ones, not so much.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 9, 2015)

Still looking, a fellow caber was kind enough to tip me off toward Memory Lane Classics, but, not only they never knew there's a difference too, they're the sets the other popular e-bay seller has.. 

Amazing! now going on 35 years and nobody noticed this?? Shesh! 

Here's a photo of another Cruiser deluxe with it. Granted, I am not looking for the deluxe, fully bold, fat font style but, the others made in the 80's are it just, potentially, not printed as well.


----------



## frank 81 (Aug 9, 2015)

is this the right one??  the dark spots are price tags on the back side.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2015)

frank 71 said:


> is this the right one??  the dark spots are price tags on the back side.   View attachment 230430




That looks like the late 50's style to me. This style top tube decal was first used on new 54-55 Jaguars and then on the 55 thru 58 tankless middleweights. I wish I could say that the Jag feather script was identical to the later middle weight script but I can't. I can say that a repainted 54 55 Jag will be wearing the wrong seat tube decal since the Jags issue has not been reproduced. The one on the middle weights is similar, but missing a bit of the detailing on the outer vertical pins. I really doubt anyone has copied the top tube feather script off a 1980+ model to make reproductions since the old 1950's style is so plentiful.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 10, 2015)

frank 71 said:


> is this the right one??  the dark spots are price tags on the back side.   View attachment 230430




Yeah, nope, that's not it Frank, it is older but not the 80's decal and it is what's being copied, sold as a cruiser decal.. Notice how thin the script line is, On the right side of the dot,  where it comes to the dot above the I, it fads into a point for about 3/4" . That's the easiest tell tail. The 80's types do not do that. 

I got that one, suppose to be a genuine NOS verses a copy,,  and I put one side on but it's not right so, I've been looking at a half finished, wrong  replacement for 4 months now. 

Ya know, I struggle when can't do it right, been a stupid perfectionist all me miserable life. Nothing ever comes out perfect, but when you, or I know the difference,, the simplest tell tail, the line and dot> >  errrr. 


Incidentally, except that one will have permanent stains in the decal, if your were to use 'Micro set' and 'Micro sol' made by Microscale you could get that on a bike without breaking it and ugly air pockets.. That stuff sets it down nicely.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Solved:*

So, it turns out the 1st photo of three: white, red and black decals were and are availed. I didn't want to mention who for the junk that people start up, but, it's VintageSchwinn.com and apparently it was much longer that I'd been hunting and saved their picture, almost 7 months since I'd e-mailed and asked em. !


Thanks to folks here and  this site, they found me. And accordingly, Last February or so, had been having troubles with their e-mails..

VintageSchwinn.com was kind enough to send me a set for inspection, and now that I have em in hand,, they're the best set, for the 1980's years only, around. They are not like the 50's types if for one single reason, that line by the dot, on the right side of it, does not fad down for an inch or 3/4" into a point. 

So, cool enough and hopefully others who are attempting to put some good decals on, may find this and know too. 

Unbelievable, it's been 35 years now, and nobody knew? shesh! [wink] 


. 


Jeff54 said:


> I've found a photo of what they should look like. They're offered on a known web site but the guy doesn't respond to e-mails. IDK maybe he/she's gone out of business or only gots the same the others have. . The easy tell-tail is the dot above the I, top lines are even with that dot and thicker than old style too. The font used in the 80's Cruiser is thicker than anything Schwinn made previously.
> 
> View attachment 229575
> 
> ...


----------

